# Worst "Expert"



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok, who do you think is the worst TV herp'/invert "expert" The one that really makes you want to throw a brick through the telly when they start?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

dr brady barr....i never even capped it namelol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Brady Bar hands down :lol2:


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Austin stevens..... i was so so so rooting for the Cobra!!

: victory:

Altho i have to say i have never seen brady barr.


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

wllcr said:


> Austin stevens..... i was so so so rooting for the Cobra!!
> 
> : victory:
> 
> Altho i have to say i have never seen brady barr.


Nope wait i do know him... still austin stevens for me tho.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Austin stevens is great


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

wllcr said:


> Austin stevens..... i was so so so rooting for the Cobra!!
> 
> : victory:
> 
> Altho i have to say i have never seen brady barr.


Me too dude, some people deserve what they get. Yanking around a wild cobra like that in the sake of entertainment is disgusting IMO.



SiUK said:


> Brady Bar hands down :lol2:


I have to agree.....this guy is a bigger choad than Austin.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Austin stevens but another man is creeping.
Bruce George he had a program on animal planet a while ago called snake buster and he doies my head in


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Bugger, forgot about him, with the Village People 'tache, extremely dodgy leather chaps and rides around on a big bike?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr Brr guy....hes a :censor: lol, Also....Austin stevens is great.... and most of the people on the list dont class thereselves as "experts"


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I know, and TBH I feel a bit crap putting Mark O'Shea on there 'cos I rate him, although some people don't. But they present programs from a point of expertise, therefore the public perceive them to be "experts"


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I can understand you, as they all know what there talking about....But they class themsleves as "enthusiasts" only from that list Dr Brady classes himself as an "Expert"....

Even Steve Irwin didnt class himself as an reptile Expert....

Mark O'shea, Austin Stevens...etc....have done soo much for animal conservation...

And should be well respected..


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Brady Barr


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not decrying what any of them have done in their field, however some, if not all of those people have personalities and idiosyncracies that people might find annoying. That's what the poll is for.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Understand you friend : victory:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

There's no wonder our hobbie is in such a state, we even pick on fellow herpers and stick the boot in.

We may not like some of them, but at least they have got off their backsides and brought reptiles into our front rooms so non reptile people can make up their own minds about snakes and lizards.

We don't like it when we are been slaged off by the RSPCA and other anti organizations, so why do we do it to our own kind.

Some things they do I don't like, but a lot is done for the viewing figures, I would rather have what we have got, than nothing at all.

I will watch all of them because I like reptiles, and learning.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Oops....................FFS take a chill pill, it's only a bit of light hearted fun, no-one is slagging off their abilities or knowledge, just some of them get on your tits with squealing and squawking or poor Johnny Morris impressions, or "accidentally" falling into trees where bushmasters are....................... but, suitably chastised I shall go and birch myself:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> Oops....................FFS take a chill pill, it's only a bit of light hearted fun, no-one is slagging off their abilities or knowledge, just some of them get on your tits with squealing and squawking or poor Johnny Morris impressions, or "accidentally" falling into trees where bushmasters are....................... but, suitably chastised I shall go and birch myself:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I agree... i Didnt actually want austin stevens to get nailed, he just does my head in a bit....I agree that pretty much all of them have done loads for reps and for education, but nobody likes everyone. I have to say though the fact that everyone on this forum takes everything so seriously to heart is a bit naff. 

You try and have a wee laugh n banter and someone always makes a fuss. Yeah im of to birch myself as well.... then come bak when some folk have there happy pills.: victory:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> Oops....................FFS take a chill pill, it's only a bit of light hearted fun, no-one is slagging off their abilities or knowledge, just some of them get on your tits with squealing and squawking or poor Johnny Morris impressions, or "accidentally" falling into trees where bushmasters are....................... but, suitably chastised I shall go and birch myself:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hi all,

No need to sware to get your point across,these people get stick all the time if you go through previous posts.

It's one of my pet hates people slagging other people off, if you cannot say anything nice say nothing.

I will take my chill pill if you have birched yourself.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

(saying nothing):whistling2:


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Mark O shea ...


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

This is all a bit negative ! Would it be best it we had a poll for the best presenter ?


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

hmmm im not voteing for any one has all have done there home work if we are so great why dont we try and do the same thing and make it beter easy to talk than walk sorry peps just my thought 

and i agree this is a bit negative and we should have the best not the worst


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Ok, who do you think is the worst TV herp'/invert "expert" The one that really makes you want to throw a brick through the telly when they start?


Steve Irwin.


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

They all have their points that no doubt some of us dislike or at least find "idiosyncratic" (good word). Austin Stevens tends to be a bit of a "hero" and his "adventures" may seem a bit contrived, but he does genuinely have enthusiasm for the animals and shows some unusual ones, such as the Wart Snake he found in a net.

Maybe it's just national temperament - Sir David Attenborough is so reserved and "English"!


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

im not a huge fan of mark o'shea's handling techniques


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

i wnet for brady barr, it's never a good sign when your wishing things to bite him :lol2:


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

bruce george isn't there.... either him or someone on his show always get's biten by something venomous:bash:


----------

